# is modern receiver line-out not compatible



## Kenwood1986 (Jun 14, 2016)

Is the line out of a modern receiver not compatible with 1986 components?

Still have problems with a modern Pioneer receiver RCA-DIN adapter connected to a 1986 Kenwood eq (modified with RCA connections) which in turn has two RCA wire outputs. These are connected to two RCA-DIN adapters with each connected to a DIN wired cable connected to two1986 Kenwood amps. 

Multimeter shows the RCA-DIN adapters are wired the same as the 1986 DIN cables

The amps and speakers play fine when connected to the old cassette-radio and DIN wired eq

Posted a thread with the particulars but thought this specific question might be better posted here


----------

